

Requirements Gathering Is Not Customer Development - sachinag
http://blog.meatinthesky.com/requirements-gathering-is-not-customer-develo

======
zackattack
This is a very interesting article - but has the author had any financial
success to give credence to the doctrine he espouses?

~~~
sachinag
Kinda sorta - there's a lot of this that I learned the hard way from Dawdle,
and there's a fair amount that I've had a chance to implement in my consulting
work with others. The notion of "iteration solves all problems", in
particular, comes from the leanstartup zealots who don't sit back and think
before they launch into the iteration process. Turns out, as do many things,
that it ends up taking _longer_ to get to product/market fit than if you are
more disciplined early on.

~~~
zackattack
Wait, so you have achieved product/market fit with Dawdle, then?
Congratulations! Is the promised land just as wonderful as it is promised to
be..? :)

~~~
sachinag
Yes and no. We never were able to technically integrate with the partners that
I did the bizdev on, so we never got their inventory on board. Without
inventory in a marketplace, you have a nice little side business, not a main
one.

If there's a PHP/Python guy out there who wants to save Dawdle, I'm all ears.

~~~
zackattack
How can you give lessons on "the right way" of achieving product-market fit if
you haven't yourself achieved it? If you have indeed achieved it with Dawdle,
but a lack of technical ability is holding you back, isn't it a no-brainer to
go into debt and hire a programmer?

Calling you out is a pyrhhic victory. With respect to strategy and tactics, I
think that we need to listen only to people who have actually succeeded. I
want you to succeed, so you can write about it, so I can succeed.

